# Goin old school in Uvalde!



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Hunting on a friend of mines place this weekend. Got an arrow in a cull buck and a doe this morning. 








Just got settled in a homemade ground blind for this afternoons hunt.... Buddy saw a monster 8 here this morning, hopefully he comes back and gives me a shot!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

